# كتب قيمة في الهندسة الكيميائية باللغة العربية



## aidsami (13 أبريل 2012)

كتب قيمة في الهندسة الكيميائية باللغة العربية

منسقة - منهجية عالية​

سلام



1- أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - نظري.pdf

تحميل الملف



2- أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - عملي.pdf

تحميل الملف



بالتوفيق.

يتبع​


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

ممكن ترفع الررابط على موقع اخر


----------



## aidsami (13 أبريل 2012)

سلام

للتحميل 
​ عطـــــــــــــل خاصية التحميل من Internet download manager​ IDMANE

مع متصفحك


التحميل من موقع arab eng 
اسهل بكثير من هذا الموقع

تابع الفيديو التالي 






​


----------



## aidsami (19 أبريل 2012)

أقصد مستعملي IDMAN internet Download manager 

عليهم أن يعطلو خاصية التحميل الأوتوماتيكي من 

Telechargement -Dwnload-تحميل 
ثم

options - خيارات 

اذا أستمر المشكل مع التحميل، أرجو ابلاغي و عندها سأحاول رفعها من جديد باذن الله تعالى.


تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## aidsami (24 أبريل 2012)

سلام

عذرا على التأخر، نزولا عند رغبة الزملاء قد أعدت رفع الكتب على RESTEFILE


​ 
1- أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - نظري.pdf

http://www.restfile.com/jel5sk529lue/Basic_Anal_Chem_Theor.pdf.html


2- أساسيات الكيمياء التحليلية - عملي.pdf

*http://www.restfile.com/2k5evmviluup/Basic_Anal_Chem_Pratique.pdf.html*


​ 
كيفية التحميل من restFile سهلة جدا
لمن لا يعلمها 

اتبع لخطوات التالية


بعد الضغط على رابط التحميل
- تصفح أسفل الشاشة
- اضغط على GET Link
- أدخل الكود المكتوب-أنظر الى الاعلى- و اذاكان غير واضح اضغط على another captcha
- بعدها اذهب الى أسفل الصفحة و أضغط على CREAT Link
- انتظر قليلا و ستحصل على رابط التحميل
- اضغط عليه او قم بنسخه و لصقه في المتصفح

المزيد من الكتب على الرابط:
http://techbooksoft.blogspot.com/



​ استفادة طيبة


----------



## احمدالربيعي (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## aidsami (14 يوليو 2012)

بورك فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ريت تعرفنى على اسم كتاب اللغة العربية عن صناعة المنظفات


----------



## aidsami (27 يوليو 2012)

سلام

ربما قد تفيدك هذه الروابط:


*الصابون.doc* 

http://filemac.com/bq46u48mw0f5.html


*
صناعة الصابون البيتي*


http://filemac.com/8o9jxds0h9j4.html



SOAP AND DETERGENT MANUFACTURE.rar

http://filemac.com/tef9p63ucf11.html


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aidsami (7 أغسطس 2012)

و فيك بركة


----------

